# my 63 impala build



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

my new project










































it started out as a hard top but im doing a vert conversion :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Southside 63 huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

looks like a good base


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn did you get rid of the vert?The tre looks pretty damn solid! :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jun 28 2008, 06:27 PM~10971117
> *Damn did you get rid of the vert?The tre looks pretty damn solid! :thumbsup:
> *


yep the vert is going to europe :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jun 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10970972
> *i bought her for $2500.00 solid floors and trunk
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR, BUT WHY "SOUTHSIDE"?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 28 2008, 06:52 PM~10971203
> *NICE CAR, BUT WHY "SOUTHSIDE"?
> *


cuz im from the south :twak:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

these are my parts cars


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE BUILD..........  GOT ANY NEW PARTS YET


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:07 PM~10975151
> *NICE BUILD..........  GOT ANY NEW PARTS YET
> *


not yet but im gonna start ordering parts this week


----------



## amsterdam (May 20, 2008)

nice new project homie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jun 30 2008, 06:17 AM~10978921
> *not yet but im gonna start ordering parts this week
> *


TRUE I FEEL YA THERE....GO THREW HUBBARDS..THEY
ARE PRETTY GOOD ON PRICES.. :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i started cutting out rust and welding patch panels today 








a little more welding and its time for body filler


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

good start . :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MORE PICS


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

update i finished the quarters and have them in primer and the doors are almost done


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

your off with a nice start man


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

THATS A GOOD 63 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i finally had some time to work on the 63 
i finished all the body work and primed the car and today i cut in the jams
kandy apple red over silver :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































































it wont be long now


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

this is my next project 
















ill start on this one when the 63 is done


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

im gonna paint the top white or maybe white ice pearl


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

today i bought a complete lt1 swap from a 96 corvette :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i finally finished my frame its wrapped in 5/16-and 3/16


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice ride I like the convertible 64 ss


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amsterdam_@Jul 1 2008, 06:18 AM~10987690
> *nice new project homie
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

thanks


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

VERY NICE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

nice tre


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i got some chrome in today :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i put the rear end back on and set the engine on the frame today


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

nice work


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i got the body back on the frame and installed some black magic coils and cylenders


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

tTt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Lookin' Good


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

LT1. Hells yea. Looking good bro.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i decided to do a vert conversion on this car i will post pics soon


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i did it no turning back now :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 7 2009, 07:41 PM~12636861
> *i did it no turning back now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sh!t you dont play games. :0


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn bro you off the chain! Are those parts off the 64 you was sellin?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Jan 7 2009, 08:11 PM~12637200
> *Damn bro you off the chain! Are those parts off the 64 you was sellin?
> *


yep its not for sale any more but i am parting it out if anybody needs parts pm me


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 7 2009, 09:41 PM~12636861
> *i did it no turning back now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u didnt support anything before u cut out everything? :0


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

TTT :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

looks good


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> u didnt support anything before u cut out everything? :0
> [/quote
> 
> no i put the extra body mounts on and i thought it would be enough


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Damn bro!!!! y didnt you just restore that vert? Thats crazy!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 8 2009, 06:48 AM~12641145
> *Damn bro!!!! y didnt you just restore that vert? Thats crazy!
> *


the vert was in bad condition and i would rather a 63 than a 64 vert


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

loookin good homie!! im sure it will come out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

double post! :dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Balls 2 the walls bro. no procrastinating here!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 7 2009, 06:41 PM~12636861
> *i did it no turning back now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

ttt for a firme louisiana ride


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne....


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

im thinking about changing the color to kandy blue or green


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

new rocker braces Thanks kandychrome gsxr :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 18 2009, 07:23 PM~12741912
> *im thinking about changing the color to kandy blue or green
> *


green is hot on a 63 drop.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I like the red.. GOOD job on the conversion.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 19 2009, 03:38 PM~12750788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: was about to ask if you got those rocker braces yet i see you did!! looks like you moving along quick!!! my only questions is how you weld the tub in behind the quarters on the back side of the tub?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 19 2009, 11:16 PM~12755816
> *DAMN HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  was about to ask if you got those rocker braces yet i see you did!! looks like you moving along quick!!!  my only questions is how you weld the tub in behind the quarters on the back side of the tub?
> *


from inside of the wheel wells


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Damn nice tre :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 20 2009, 08:16 AM~12758115
> *Damn nice tre :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i bought a set of center gold d's from zappo for it :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

That's Crazy.... :0 Lookin Good...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

more progress


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

CHINGON! Moving quick


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

You got that bitch wooped now!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 25 2009, 09:03 AM~12808424
> *lookin good! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

im think im gonna go with on of theese colors
http://alsacorp.com/products/candyconcentr...r/candy09_L.jpg

http://alsacorp.com/products/candyconcentr...r/candy05_L.jpg


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

That green would look fuck'n sick.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## robert94towncar (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey bro I am new to this site. I just put a new topic on here about my 66 impala conv. The car got wrecked and I was wondering if I could do this with a regular impala or a caprice body.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robert94towncar_@Jan 26 2009, 12:48 PM~12818249
> *Hey bro I am new to this site. I just put a new topic on here about my 66 impala conv. The car got wrecked and I was wondering if I could do this with a regular impala or a caprice body.
> *


yes you can but it's a lot of work


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice build homie  ..that green looks sicc. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Both colors look good. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the green is bad


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 26 2009, 06:18 PM~12821090
> *Both colors look good.  :biggrin:
> *


yea im probably gonna have to flip a coin


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

How about a survey? let LIL pick your color.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 10 2009, 07:35 AM~12960384
> *TTT
> *


more pics


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 10 2009, 07:43 AM~12960412
> *more pics
> *


tomorrow i will post updated pics


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 2 2009, 08:23 PM~13157713
> *tomorrow i will post updated pics
> *


i know u got something done , u work fast :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

brave man, how bnout a nice stock color nstaead of candies..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

check out that Sour Apple PPG has bro, you'll like it.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

NICE CONVERSION JOB. TURNED OUT BETTER AND FASTER THAN RESTORING A PIECE OF SHIT VERT. MUCH RESPECT.  NOW MAKE SURE YOU KEPT THE LITTLE RUB PLATES OFF DOORS AND QUARTERS OFF THE DONOR, AND SHORTEN UP THAT U JAMB SEAL AT THE QUARTER WINDOWS FOR THE HATERS.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

body work is finsihed  
now i need to decide on a color


----------



## SHOWDOWN (May 24, 2007)

Nice work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 12 2009, 04:42 PM~13261217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it ...that looks good bro .....ive been slackin thats motivation right there


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 Drop_@Mar 12 2009, 06:03 PM~13262948
> *damn it ...that looks good bro .....ive been slackin thats motivation right there
> *


x2 ,nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Mar 11 2009, 09:29 PM~13255007
> *NICE CONVERSION JOB. TURNED OUT BETTER AND FASTER THAN RESTORING A PIECE OF SHIT VERT. MUCH RESPECT.  NOW MAKE SURE YOU KEPT THE LITTLE RUB PLATES OFF DOORS AND QUARTERS OFF THE DONOR, AND SHORTEN UP THAT U JAMB SEAL AT THE QUARTER WINDOWS FOR THE HATERS.*


yea what he said!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 12 2009, 06:46 PM~13263281
> *yea what he said!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna i didn't realize the notch was bigger than it should be


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

GREAT JOB ON YOUR 63 RAG :cheesy:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Mar 15 2009, 10:33 PM~13290818
> *GREAT JOB ON YOUR 63 RAG  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang the conversion looks good bro! keep up the good work!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i finally decided on a color I'm going house of kolor kandy oriental blue over silver


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 12 2009, 02:42 PM~13261217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 27 2009, 05:22 PM~13410504
> *i finally decided on a color I'm going house of kolor kandy oriental blue over silver
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I HATE BLUE!!! never works out for us


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

im going with white interior and top :biggrin:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Apr 26 2009, 02:00 PM~13693728
> *looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Sick color combo homie!lookin good


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Apr 27 2009, 11:30 AM~13701911
> *Sick color combo homie!lookin good
> *


X2


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 24 2009, 03:19 PM~13678769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 26 2009, 06:49 AM~13692085
> *im going with white interior and top  :biggrin:
> *


just my 2 cents but i think a blue interior and blue top would be WAY HOTTER!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13797439
> *just my 2 cents but i think a blue interior and blue top would be WAY HOTTER!!
> *


agreed,matching top and guts is always hot


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> what engine you got


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> > what engine you got
> 
> 
> LT1 out of a 96 vette


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

lookin good bro.


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice work !


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64 (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt more pics coming soon


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Love that color


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 11:59 AM~14283404
> *Love that color
> *


thanks


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

any more pics?


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 19 2009, 03:38 PM~12750788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get some new rocker braces


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 27 2009, 11:02 AM~14314358
> *where can i get some new rocker braces
> *


holla at kandychromegsxr he will hook you up


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

looks great


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i decided to replace the driver door because it had a little cancer on the inner shell and i found a good deal on a reproduction shell but i had a couple dents when i recieved it :angry: 
























i havent been putting much work in on the 63 lately because its been too hot but i am getting back on it and plan to have it painted in the next few weeks


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jul 24 2009, 09:29 AM~14569491
> *i decided to replace the driver door because it had a little cancer on the inner shell and i found a good deal on a reproduction shell but i had a couple dents when i recieved it  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Man shit i think everybody has had record breaking heat waves this year here in south ga its been right at 100 and thats with out adding the humidity factor in with it,some days its over 100


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@May 6 2009, 07:49 AM~13800457
> *LT1 out of a 96 vette
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: looks really good sittin there  

i love the color scheme


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

today i put on the hood and lined up the fenders


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

sup man any updated pics?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 27 2009, 09:34 PM~13412604
> *:0  :0  :0  I HATE BLUE!!! never works out for us
> *


BLUE WORKS 4 ME BUT RED WAS MY FIRST CHOICE 








SO I PAINTED MY OTHER CAR RED :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT im finally back working on the 63 i hope to have it painted in a few weeks


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

car looks great homie


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt...
looks good bRO.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

im spraying it today


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 18 2009, 02:41 PM~15705647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your the man bro you do some bad ass work on cars. Much respect and now I need to head my ass out to work on my 64!! :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 18 2009, 05:04 PM~15705927
> *Your the man bro you do some bad ass work on cars. Much respect and now I need to head my ass out to work on my 64!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

danm i wish mine was a vert how hard was it to chop it? what do you think a shop will charge to it ? :thumbsup:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT!!!!!! fuckin grt wrok dude, mad inspiration!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 18 2009, 03:41 PM~15705647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn looks good man


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i started blocking it today I'm gonna do a flow coat so it will be real wet :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Nov 18 2009, 03:41 PM~15705647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow came a long way!!
bad ass work homie!!!
props to you !!!


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

GOT THAT 63 RAG LOOKING GOOD NICE COLOR


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

wow man you are doing an awsome job


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i finished blocking it today its ready for flow coat


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE BUILD HOMIE


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt. clean color


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that color looks good man


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i sprayed the flow coat today


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

dammit this was one of those posts where i was just hoping there was more to it.. i'll be subscribing! awesome work. i dont believe in chopping up hardtops, but u mite have just changed my mind! haha


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Dec 3 2009, 04:43 PM~15862119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Dec 3 2009, 06:45 PM~15862845
> *This bitch is lookin good! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Dec 3 2009, 07:43 PM~15862119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that blue, good color choice man.


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DOWNUNDER (Feb 8, 2005)

this is awesome. Id give anything to be able to build cars like this! well done!


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Clean ass car nice work !


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking real good !!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 2 2010, 05:01 PM~16162984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is bad ass, good job!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 2 2010, 06:01 PM~16162984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



rally rally nice!!!!!! love the color


----------



## TheChronic (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice build!

What headers are you are using on the LT1?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheChronic_@Jan 3 2010, 06:41 PM~16172483
> *Nice build!
> 
> What headers are you are using on the LT1?
> *


they are some block huggers from ebay i had to relocate the knock sensors to make them work


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

great build... much motivation from this joint!  :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

this baby is BEAutiful


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 13 2010, 05:07 PM~16281725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Jan 2 2010, 05:01 PM~16162984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:nicoderm: CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE MORE.


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Sum bish I forgot bout this one,you do some kick ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

new disk brakes


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks great!! Now you got me thinking of converting my trey!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

nice work man looks good


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 9 2010, 02:00 PM~17145383
> *  nice work man looks good
> *


Thanks


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey, homie..., how far are from Jackson,MS? I need just a few tiny nick nacks for my '63.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 6 2010, 08:35 PM~17413702
> *Hey, homie..., how far are from Jackson,MS? I need just a few tiny nick nacks for my '63.
> *


i think 3 hours


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 23 2010, 06:52 PM~16977109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass build homie, that vert come out lookin good and love the color. mad props to you homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

dose you car run yet ? what did you use for the gas tank and line's


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 23 2010, 04:52 PM~16977109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Aug 31 2010, 12:08 PM~18450871
> *dose you car run yet ? what did you use for the gas tank and line's
> *


yes it runs i used stainless tubing and fuelinjection hose


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

can you please post some pics of the gas tank


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

the tank is a new oem style tank from hubbards impala parts


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

how much was it?


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

did you modifid the sending unite becuse for fuelinjection you need two hose?

wright?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 3 2010, 08:53 AM~18477464
> *did you modifid the sending unite becuse for fuelinjection you need two hose?
> 
> wright?
> *


i bought a sending unit for a 409 it has a return hose


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Sep 4 2010, 06:03 AM~18484742
> *i bought a sending unit for a 409 it has a return hose
> *


what did you do for the fuel pump? it has to be in tank?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i put a msd inline electric fuel pump


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 23 2010, 05:52 PM~16977109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

what did you use for a gas peddle ?


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks sick homie... Big props..


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 12 2010, 01:21 PM~18547756
> *what did you use for a gad peddle ?
> *


i modified one from a 90 gmc
truck


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

nice


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any updates?????


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 10 2010, 08:29 AM~19032607
> *any updates?????
> *


X2


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

daymn :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 23 2010, 06:52 PM~16977109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hammysuperswitch (Feb 5, 2009)

car looks really good homie.keep up the good work.we are located in Lafayette,La. love the color.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:0 NICE CONVERSION, VERY CLEAN WORK, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  SHIT, THINKS IM GONNA DO ONE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK IT.


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

what's up homie,car lookin good,,nice to see another lowrider close to lafayette.Did u go 2 da jennings car show,we were out there sittin on 3 da whole weekend..holla at me man....u in a club yet?????


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

MAN! That's some real nice work. I love how that engine looks in a 63. Please, keep the updates coming...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

:wow: Nice work!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

im probly going to get a new all chrome black magic whammy set up but i installed this old shit for now


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 25 2011, 03:32 PM~20179930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro,can't wait to see it on da road..holla


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin really good homie, Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i installed the seat covers today


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 28 2011, 06:16 PM~20204130
> *i installed  the seat covers today
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that shit looks good man,we heading to da Lake Charles car show this weekend...u going?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79bonnieon3_@Mar 30 2011, 12:50 PM~20218815
> *Dude that shit looks good man,we heading to da Lake Charles car show this weekend...u going?
> *


i will probly go but im not bringing my car because it still isnt ready


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 28 2011, 06:16 PM~20204130
> *i installed  the seat covers today
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro..wer u get da seat covers from..?


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

i need sum white/red


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 31 2011, 05:31 AM~20225748
> *i will probly go but im not bringing my car because it still isnt ready
> *


Cool ima bring my car Sunday,check us out if u go r hit me up I left my number in ur pm box


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@Mar 31 2011, 03:19 PM~20228870
> *looks good bro..wer u get da seat covers from..?
> *


og unlimited


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 1 2011, 05:29 AM~20234271
> *og unlimited
> *


nice bro..thx :biggrin:


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

\
this is my next project its kinda rusty but it was free :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 23 2011, 01:09 PM~20402411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i got the top installed


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looks good, came along way dood


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Look good bro,take u a ride to Lafayette one day


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 23 2011, 10:09 AM~20402411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@May 3 2011, 03:43 PM~20477161
> *i got the top installed
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@May 3 2011, 03:43 PM~20477161
> *i got the top installed
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck you just motivated the shit outta me! :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALIMAGEGM509 (Feb 18, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 23 2011, 12:09 PM~20402411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow, i am now a hater just cuz u got it free :biggrin: just kidding.

63 looks real good, keep us posted on the 61


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 23 2011, 09:09 AM~20402411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you 2x's was you paid for it :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

beemc said:


>


Lookin good bro,I hope I can get this deuce lookin as good


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE 63 GREAT COLOR I THINK 63 IS THE BEST YEAR


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

how much to do mine like this bro lmk


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

nice 63 rag homie. reminds me alot of mine only difference mines a hard top ttt for a clean build on your rag:thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

beemc said:


> :thumbsup:


whats left b4 you pull this bad boy out


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

beemc said:


> i got the top installed


lookin good homie


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

64 and 59 rider said:


> whats left b4 you pull this bad boy out


finish wireing the car, install the digital gauges, install a new grille and headlights, bleed brakes and a few other minor things o yea and i need a title :banghead:


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

beemc said:


> finish wireing the car, install the digital gauges, install a new grille and headlights, bleed brakes and a few other minor things o yea and i need a title :banghead:


Damn bro u ready huh,I wish I was that far with the deuce..waitin on shop space from my boy


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

man i been wantin to do a 64 ss i got. seein your car really helped. i already have convertable toprack and windshield frame i need the well now . where you find yours. i have 63 ss 68 ss 71 cutless and 75 delta 88 and 73 buick convertables. but im just dyin to do a convesion car. hell of a job man


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

texasimpalas09 said:


> man i been wantin to do a 64 ss i got. seein your car really helped. i already have convertable toprack and windshield frame i need the well now . where you find yours. i have 63 ss 68 ss 71 cutless and 75 delta 88 and 73 buick convertables. but im just dyin to do a convesion car. hell of a job man


i bought a rusty 64 vert and used it to do the conversion


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Goes to show how far hard work will do,much props holmes..:thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

more pics
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bees-paint-and-body/136333696394910?sk=wall&filter=1


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice build


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)




----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

great job mann


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

beemc said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

how much is da ticket on da tre;;pm me


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

beemc said:


>


Lookin good bro


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

great job


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

just read the whole topic again. pics make it look easy props homie


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great job man, u sure help alot of homies out, but people should know it takes alot of work and patients. Those 15 pages don't justify the amount of time and dedication it takes to tackle a convertion, let alone doing it right.


----------



## Chivo20913 (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn that sick homie mad respect on that convert...what color blue is that??? love the color


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

NICE ASS RAG 3RAY HOMIE!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

The conversion and body work on that car is a masterpiece. I just put in a request to the moderators to change your username from BEEMC to Michelangelo.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

speechless. .good work.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Sick Buildup! Love it! Keep it up!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i see its a couple yrs old, but great build...this is why I love L.I.L.


----------



## flawless_acosta (Apr 28, 2015)

awesome thread.. its helping me do mine!


----------



## Werner (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesom conversion, respect.
Thats indeed why we love lil, you can still find threads from years ago


----------

